# Rumour � Nick Diaz Fails UFC 143 Drug Test For Marijuana



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

*Rumour – Nick Diaz Fails UFC 143 Drug Test For Marijuana*



> A rematch was in the works between Nick Diaz and Carlos Condit since their UFC 143 fight decision was one of the hottest topics amongst MMA and sports fans.
> 
> But with Diaz possibly failing his second test for Marijuana since 2007, he might not be able to compete for 6-12 months.
> 
> ...


Source: http://vendettafighter.com/news/rumour-nick-diaz-fails-ufc-143-drug-test-for-marijuana/


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I wonder if all of those people who went after Overeem with no evidence will go after Diaz with evidence.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

What evidence? That he smokes pot? That's just border line retarded in this day and age. This doesn't anger me as much as all the people in jail for smoking weed but it's still dumb. They should give him back his win in Gomi fight.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Diaz=Moron He knew they were gonna test


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

If true this would be the least surprising news I have heard but would also explain why he can't rematch. Again....if true.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rusko said:


> What evidence? That he smokes pot? That's just border line retarded in this day and age. This doesn't anger me as much as all the people in jail for smoking weed but it's still dumb. They should give him back his win in Gomi fight.


It's still tested for and not allowed by the commissions, is that fair? Maybe not, steroids is worse than marijuana, but everyone gave Overeem hell and he's never failed a drug test, Diaz has once before and it looks like he has again.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

It is stupid, it's hardly a performance enhancing drug, but it is banned. So if you want to fight you can't smoke it, or least know how fast it gets out of your system, so you can stop long enough before the fight that it will not show up. If it's true, I guess it's another example of the man putting Nick down. He just can't catch a break can he. 

[edit]A couple of people didn't get that this was sarcastic, so for future reference it is.[/edit]


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Term said:


> It is stupid, it's hardly a performance enhancing drug, but it is banned. So if you want to fight you can't smoke it, or least know how fast it gets out of your system, so you can stop long enough before the fight that it will not show up. I guess it's another example of the man putting Nick down. He just can't catch a break can he.


Is the man also keeping Diego Sanchez down? What about all the other major pro sports leagues that don't allow it?


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Is the man also keeping Diego Sanchez down? What about all the other major pro sports leagues that don't allow it?


I forgot to put the sarcasm tag around that, sorry.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Term said:


> It is stupid, it's hardly a performance enhancing drug, but it is banned. So if you want to fight you can't smoke it, or least know how fast it gets out of your system, so you can stop long enough before the fight that it will not show up. If it's true, I guess it's another example of the man putting Nick down. He just can't catch a break can he.


That's like complaining about any other rule. He knows what they are, it isn't like it is written in small print and afterwards just yell "GOTCHA!" at him. Hell he has been busted for it before. I am not declaring him guilty, I will wait until the news is officially released or denied, but if true then the only one to blame is himself.

Edit: Just saw your post above. Man someone needs to invent sarcasm font.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I will wait for confirmation on this before I decide how I feel..


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I wonder if all of those people who went after Overeem with no evidence will go after Diaz with evidence.


Ducking a mandated random test for an entire month =/= no evidence, in most sports it's obvious evidence of cycling and admissible as such for penalization.

Weed =/= performance enhancing drug. One is an obvious unlevel playing field, the other is a stupid law for the sake of stupid laws.

Not to mention rumor =/= confirmation.

Argument =/= valid.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

But as another poster said it would not surprise me.......Still if he pops the test oh well see ya in 6-12 months


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Liddellianenko said:


> Ducking a mandated random test for an entire month =/= no evidence, in most sports it's obvious evidence of cycling and admissible as such for penalization.
> 
> Weed =/= performance enhancing drug. One is an obvious unlevel playing field, the other is a stupid law for the sake of stupid laws.
> 
> ...


Overeem's fought in the states before the Brock fight and had no problems passing them, he took all the tests they asked and passed everyone of them, all you're doing is speculating.

Diaz has failed in the past I don't know how that's not confirmation, Overeem never has, even if Overeem does fail his drug test that doesn't automatically erase Diaz's past and potentially future failed tests. It just means they're both breaking the rules.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

My opinion on this subject (even though I don't use Marijuana and I like my alcohol)


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Diaz has, or at least did have, a medical marijuana license, so it's not surprising, and normally not even 'illegal' or 'against commission rules' to find some level of THC in Diaz's tests ... at least that's the deal he had when fighting in other leagues, I assume they follow the same rules now.

... assuming the above, then when they say he 'failed', they mean he 'really failed' .... the last time he got caught for this it was something like 4 times the acceptable level, and would have made him ... what's the technical term? ... oh yeah, "BAKED".

Just as a point of interest, if you have a recording of Saturday's fight, check out right after round 1 when Perez tries to give Nick a drink from the bottle of water he is holding.

Nick turns his head away and asks "where is the other water?" Nate bends down and picks up a different bottle and says "here it is", and Perez responds "That's the good water, that's the good water".

"Good water"? was Perez carrying around a bottle of 'poisoned' water with him in the ring? The good water could have been spiked with Vitiamin D and Gator Aid I suppose, or maybe Diaz only drinks Perrier? 

If it's just weed, then he's just a dumb A$$ ... if it's something else ???


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

If this is true then Nick Diaz tendency to **** up really does know no bounds.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> My opinion on this subject (even though I don't use Marijuana and I like my alcohol)


haha, I agree completely. That picture about sums it up. I don't do either of them, but I have a friend who gets drunk all the time, but was angry at himself for smoking weed once when he was drunk. I didn't think it made very much sense considering alcohol is so much more dangerous and harmful to yourself and others in my opinion.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm all for the legalization of weed, but that doesn't mean it shouldn't be banned from sports.

Look at it from the commissions side.

Should they allow someone to fight while they are drunk? Certainly wouldn't do anything to enhance the performance of the fighter if they fought drunk, it might make them tolerate pain a bit better, but they'd still get their butts seriously spanked, but then the commission could be held libel for any injuries the fighter received while fighting in such a state for not taking the proper precautions to prevent drunk fighting.

Same for weed. It may or may not enhance your fighting ability, but if you go in to a fight high and get hurt, then the commission could be held libel for not taking reasonable precautions to prevent fighters from fighting high.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

They have buddy, it is thissymbol


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

NoYards said:


> I'm all for the legalization of weed, but that doesn't mean it shouldn't be banned from sports.
> 
> Look at it from the commissions side.
> 
> ...


Just because one tests positive for marijuana, doesn't mean he was high fight time. You can smoke a week before (usually even more, but I've heard Diaz can get it out of his system in 10 days) a test and still test positive.

I wanted to ask a question regarding marijuana though. Since it's illegal and there are people arrested for the use of marijuana/carrying it, in how much trouble can I get if I test positive and don't have a medical marijuana licence? (in the USA)


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Leed said:


> Just because one tests positive for marijuana, doesn't mean he was high fight time. You can smoke a week before (usually even more, but I've heard Diaz can get it out of his system in 10 days) a test and still test positive.


Yes, this is true, and if the same rules apply as they did when he was fighting in Pride and SF, then they don't consider trace amounts showing up in his tests as a 'fail'.

I agree, stopping 10 days (hell, even a day or 2) should normally be fine so as not to influence the fighter, but then again some 0.08% BA is pretty arbitrary a number, but the 'limit' has to be set somewhere. 



> I wanted to ask a question regarding marijuana though. Since it's illegal and there are people arrested for the use of marijuana/carrying it, in how much trouble can I get if I test positive and don't have a medical marijuana licence? (in the USA)


Not an American and IAMAL so I don't know for sure, but in California medical MJ is legal, and Diaz has a Medical MJ license, so state wise he is fine I would think. Federally that's a different question and ASAIK they could still charge him with a federal crime (although maybe not simply for testing positive, you may need to actually have "possession' before the feds can charger you ... but that's just a wild guess.)


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

punchbag said:


> They have buddy, it is thissymbol


There are about 10 sarcastic-tagged emoticons/smilies in the list provided. Here are a few...

:sarcastic12::sarcastic09::sarcastic03:

On to the topic at hand: 

I will reserve judgement 'til I see the final test results. 

Rules need to evolve/change; however, until/unless it becomes legal in the US, I doubt the UFC will change their policy.

.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

H33LHooK said:


> There are about 10 sarcastic-tagged emoticons/smilies in the list provided. Here are a few...
> 
> :sarcastic12::sarcastic09::sarcastic03:
> 
> ...


I don't think it's totally up to the UFC ... the state commission responsible for licensing has the real say. The UFC can set their own limits, but if they conflict with the local commission rules then the fighter doesn't get licensed to fight.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

NoYards said:


> Diaz has, or at least did have, a medical marijuana license


I though this also.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Weed can help performance. I know someone (very closely) who uses it to dull muscle pain so they can train harder, more often.


It can also be used to help you run longer, if you're high while jogging/ doing HIIT.


----------



## Thane (Dec 9, 2011)

Nick Diaz....What a Guy!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

As much as I hate the marijuana laws. And the fact the he has a marijuana prescription.(however it doesn't matter much testing in LV) But it is on Nick. He always smokes and just gets it out of his system in time. He may of tested the limits this time and failed to get it all out. If so that is on him. 

But I still don't like the laws.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Weed can help performance. I know someone (very closely) who uses it to dull muscle pain so they can train harder, more often.
> 
> 
> It can also be used to help you run longer, if you're high while jogging/ doing HIIT.


Shakes head.

Icey Hots can dull the pain as well. Tylonal can dull the pain as well. An ice pack can dull the pain as well. 

Eating right and controlling your breathing can help you run longer as well. 

What really is your point? There are plenty of home remedies and over the counter drugs that can do these things? So what is your point?

(Shakes head again and now walks away.)


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

This is still purely rumor at this point. Reading the article and seeing how they use the Rogan video, my BS detector is reading positive and I will reserve my judgement!

Which will be, "Oh really? Heh.."


I wish he would have fought Georges, beat him, won the title, tested positive for pot then retired. It would have been legendary.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

NoYards said:


> Diaz has, or at least did have, a medical marijuana license, so it's not surprising, and normally not even 'illegal' or 'against commission rules' to find some level of THC in Diaz's tests ... at least that's the deal he had when fighting in other leagues, I assume they follow the same rules now.


It has been said many times by the NSAC that they do not recognize any medical marijuana cards, nor do they change their rules for those who possess one.

My own opinions?

I think weed should be legal in regular life and illegal in sporting life. If you want to work in any type of sport, weed should not be part of your lifestyle. While it is not a performance enhancing drug it is most certainly a performance altering drug, and that could be dangerous!


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Not sure what kind of tests he is undertaking exactly, or what levels were found, but marijuana hangs in your system longer than any other drug. In some cases its there for months, and in all cases its there for multiple months after in the nails and hair, if either of them are tested/samples taken from.

Technically, you could literally do some bowls in a November and still have it found in your system come Jan/Feb


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Stay retired Nick. get high and run your races. You look so much happier there.:thumbsup:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Weed can help performance. I know someone (very closely) who uses it to dull muscle pain so they can train harder, more often.
> 
> 
> It can also be used to help you run longer, if you're high while jogging/ doing HIIT.


Yea, a good indica blend really helps with doms or so I've heard :smoke01:

@thread: I will wait until we get a confirmation before I pass judgement on the situation.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Shakes head.
> 
> Icey Hots can dull the pain as well. Tylonal can dull the pain as well. An ice pack can dull the pain as well.
> 
> ...


This makes me think two things:

A. You've never trained,

B. You've never smoked.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Not sure what kind of tests he is undertaking exactly, or what levels were found, but marijuana hangs in your system longer than any other drug. In some cases its there for months, and in all cases its there for multiple months after in the nails and hair, if either of them are tested/samples taken from.
> 
> Technically, you could literally do some bowls in a November and still have it found in your system come Jan/Feb


I once tried to straighten up and fly right. I went 35 days without. I was running and training and drinking huge amounts of water I even took creatine for the 1st 2 weeks because someoene told me that would help. 

after 35 days I failed a home test and invested in this. I've never failed a test. and never thought about quitting again.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Overeem's fought in the states before the Brock fight and had no problems passing them, he took all the tests they asked and passed everyone of them, all you're doing is speculating.
> 
> Diaz has failed in the past I don't know how that's not confirmation, Overeem never has, even if Overeem does fail his drug test that doesn't automatically erase Diaz's past and potentially future failed tests. It just means they're both breaking the rules.


If you think passing a fixed date test means anything, or that apparently someone on roids has to fail EVERY test they ever take, I don't know what to tell you. 

I think you're assuming that people who take them are basically retarded, don't know anything about cycling steroids, and will test positive from our wonderfully unbeatable fixed date testing system the first time they so much as glimpse a steroid in their dream.

Sean Sherk tested negative for half a decade before he tested postive. Josh Barnett tested negative for ALL BUT 3 of his fights. Wow he must've been fighting clean for all of those other fights then huh?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Liddellianenko said:


> If you think passing a fixed date test means anything, or that apparently someone on roids has to fail EVERY test they ever take, I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> I think you're assuming that people who take them are basically retarded, don't know anything about cycling steroids, and will test positive from our wonderfully unbeatable fixed date testing system the first time they so much as glimpse a steroid in their dream.
> 
> Sean Sherk tested negative for half a decade before he tested postive. Josh Barnett tested negative for ALL BUT 3 of his fights. Wow he must've been fighting clean for all of those other fights then huh?


The thing is, you're bringing up guys who HAVE failed drug tests before.

Overeem never has, so you don't know if he's on roids or not.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Haha, brilliant, never seen that before !

I'm having some bubblegum right at this very instant, and there isn't any chewing involved if you know what I mean


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> The thing is, you're bringing up guys who HAVE failed drug tests before.
> 
> Overeem never has, so you don't know if he's on roids or not.


Overeem's ducked test is as good as a failed one. Most sports commissions and courts of law consider it so. For some reason, this one didn't. 

If you refuse to take a sobriety test when asked to do so after being pulled over by an officer, you're assumed drunk and legally penalized. There's no other reason you wouldn't test, it's not rocket science.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> This makes me think two things:
> 
> A. You've never trained,
> 
> B. You've never smoked.



I smoke medical marijuana.

Train? Maybe not. Defiantly not hard. Not since I played basketball from 16-20 years old. So it has been a few years.

But point is, many things can dull pain. It is just a fact.

1 for 2. 50%. Not bad. But maybe you should stop assuming. I'll assume I am much more experienced with medical marijuana than you are.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I cannot find this anywhere else, and I've never heard of this site, so I'm going to wait for something a little more concrete. The idea that he failed for commission reasons was something that popped up in forums, it hasn't been reported by any major MMA news site.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I smoke medical marijuana.
> 
> Train? Maybe not. Defiantly not hard. Not since I played basketball from 16-20 years old. So it has been a few years.
> 
> ...




I don't believe that for one second. Anyone who thinks Tylenol and iceyhot dulls pain the same was weed (in method or effectiveness) is no expert. 

And even if you had a medical marijuana license, you admit to not training while having it.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

oldfan said:


> I once tried to straighten up and fly right. I went 35 days without. I was running and training and drinking huge amounts of water I even took creatine for the 1st 2 weeks because someoene told me that would help.
> 
> after 35 days I failed a home test and invested in this. I've never failed a test. and never thought about quitting again.


All depends on the test they are giving. Spectrum analysis can show not only the use of THC but the use of cleansers. While the simple "pee in a cup" chemical tests are no where near as effective.



TheLyotoLegion said:


> The thing is, you're bringing up guys who HAVE failed drug tests before.
> 
> Overeem never has, so you don't know if he's on roids or not.


When requested to take a RANDOM test he fled the country. Sure he has passed all scheduled tests, but the one that was not, he ran from. That is an implication in my eyes!



khoveraki said:


> I don't believe that for one second. Anyone who thinks Tylenol and iceyhot dulls pain the same was weed (in method or effectiveness) is no expert.


Marijuana is prescribed for chronic pain, it is rather effective! Thats why I call it a Performance Altering drug!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DanTheJu said:


> All depends on the test they are giving. Spectrum analysis can show not only the use of THC but the use of cleansers. While the simple "pee in a cup" chemical tests are no where near as effective.



CLEANSERS DO NOT WORK. that was synthetic urine. It only works for workplace type drug testing. They are very limited on how they can invade your privacy with your pee. given at the correct temperature they can not tell it isn't real.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

oldfan said:


> CLEANSERS DO NOT WORK. that was synthetic urine. It only works for workplace type drug testing. They are very limited on how they can invade your privacy with your pee. given at the correct temperature they can not tell it isn't real.


Ahhh... Never ran across synthetic pee... I guess it would all depend on if there was a dude watching you pee, which happens in some drug tests (criminal always, other drug tests sometimes).


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DanTheJu said:


> Ahhh... Never ran across synthetic pee... *I guess it would all depend on if there was a dude watching you pee*, which happens in some drug tests (criminal always, other drug tests sometimes).


They have an app for that.













Trust me, there is no such thing as a clean construction crew.


EDIT: you'll have to google it. If I show you a better pic toxic will ban me for porn for shore


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

I am guessing it is similar to the piece they used on the HBO show called "Entourage"

They however, used clean urine, not synthetic.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Doesn't Diaz have a prescription?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Dan it is the same or similar. Looks like a legit penis.

Friend of mine used to keep piss in his car and would put it in a condom and use a needle to create a "pissing effect"


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

So is there any reputable source on this other than this random vendetta site? If anything it's just another good thread for anti Diaz to bash him in while not knowing any facts .


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Doesn't Diaz have a prescription?


He does have a prescription for it in California, but that doesn't mean that you are allowed to have it in your system during a fight. Its just like saying "I have a prescription for Vicodin because I recently had a tooth pulled so I should be allowed to have opiates in my body during a fight"


Also, the NSAC does not recognize ANY medical marijuana cards anyway.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

This debate over marijuana being a pain killer is getting ridiculous. Half the people here, at least, are going off personal experience and have no idea how THC actually works. It is not a depressant. Many people argue over whether it is a stimulant, a hallucinogen, or a class all its own, but THC is not a depressant. Marijuana may help people deal with chronic pain but it most likely helps them cope mentally and keeps them relaxed rather than having a direct affect on pain.

Ask anyone with a serious addiction to an opiate like oxy or heroin if marijuana is a pain killer. Hell, even alcohol is a much more effective pain killer. 

This stuff is not debatable. Anyone who has had any education on drug action knows these things. Some of you just have no idea what you are talking about and are just decribing the way your "buzz" felt to you, but that doesn't change how the drug actually works. Mariujana might make everyone feel different, but everyone has the same chemical reaction, and THC is not a primary central nervous system depressant. period.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> This makes me think two things:
> 
> A. You've never trained,
> 
> B. You've never smoked.


I've done and do both, weed is horrible for training, the instructions don't click and I have to pay extra attention when ppl are demonstrating I felt like it inhibited my training if I went high, not something I felt helped at all.

It dose help with chronic pain but no more than ibuprofen. I think for most its not just the pain management there are more effective drugs for that. People that use weed in sports are not using it for a advantage they use it to get high.

There is a plethora of drugs (some much harder to detect) that yield much more significant results. 

I can't argue that he didn't brake a rule if he got popped, I can argue that the rule is unnecessary and in his case unethical.

Its not a debate they found that marijuana dose change the brains reaction to pain in studys, I'm too lazy to look it up again but I think it was Stanford or Harvard may not have the college right but I read the study.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

I dont know of anybody who would compare weed and an opiate when it comes to ability to kill pain. On the other hand, they are both performance ALTERING drugs and therefore are banned in just about any legitimate physical competition.

Weed has been proven to help those with chronic pain, has been proven to slow reaction times, has been proven to lower stress levels, and has been proven to have other effects that would affect a fighter in the cage... Those facts are not debatable.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

slapshot said:


> I can't argue that he didn't brake a rule if he got popped, I can argue that the rule is unnecessary and in his case unethical.


The rule is necessary and ethical! Not having it would be unethical. The rule is there for one simple reason... Fighter Saftey! A fighter coming in baked would be at significant danger.


----------



## MMsheA (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok by the time I got to this thread it was 6 pages deep and I can't be asked to go through them all, so excuse me if I just repeat things already said by others

if...IF Diaz has indeed failed a test he's an idiot. I don't want to get into a debate about whether or not weed is a performance enhancer or whether it should even be banned because frankly it is irrelevant.

The fact is it is a banned substance, most likely the UFC is concious about its position in socitey and how its contracted fighters are potentially role models to young kids/fans and they are aware of the need to take an anti drug anti weed stance (they must be seen to punish people who break drug use rules)

If the commission doesn't allow it he would have been aware of this, he would also have been aware he was likely to be drug tested and most likely aware of how long the substance would stay in his system for and hence how long he would be required to keep it out of his system in order to pass a drug test.

If he has failed a drug test he has no excuses and no defence, although perhaps he could get away with a passive smoke claim like Mark Lewis Francis did (GB 100m sprinter who failed a drug test for same reason)

I hope this is just a rumour, its unwanted and unneeded negativity for Diaz and the UFC and could potentially stop us seeing a rematch with Condit if he is given any sort of lengthy ban.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Keith Kizer has confirmed that there was 1 failed drugs test at UFC 143, details will be available later on today..


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

IF it did happen he is going to be gone a year... It will be his second time.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

DanTheJu said:


> I dont know of anybody who would compare weed and an opiate when it comes to ability to kill pain. On the other hand, they are both performance ALTERING drugs and therefore are banned in just about any legitimate physical competition.
> 
> Weed has been proven to help those with chronic pain, has been proven to slow reaction times, has been proven to lower stress levels, and has been proven to have other effects that would affect a fighter in the cage... Those facts are not debatable.


I agree 100%


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I once tried to straighten up and fly right. I went 35 days without. I was running and training and drinking huge amounts of water I even took creatine for the 1st 2 weeks because someoene told me that would help.
> 
> after 35 days I failed a home test and invested in this. I've never failed a test. and never thought about quitting again.





oldfan said:


> that was synthetic urine. It only works for workplace type drug testing. They are very limited on how they can invade your privacy with your pee. given at the correct temperature they can not tell it isn't real.


Oldfan, thou shalt be nicknamed henceforth old-"Thiago TIGER-PEE Silva"-fan! :thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

DanTheJu said:


> The rule is necessary and ethical! Not having it would be unethical. The rule is there for one simple reason... Fighter Saftey! A fighter coming in baked would be at significant danger.


You misunderstood, I don't think fighters should be allowed to compete wile on pot, I think its bullshit thay can't use it any other time.

Drinking is using a drug I think you have the right to do it, that's not saying I support competing drunk. Obviously fighters should be banned from competing intoxicated on any substance.

Its unethical because its what works for his mental illness.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

I dont see it as unethical at all. It is a federally banned substance, and there is currently no way of knowing exactly how long ago a fighter used.

So even if it is prescribed, the general consensus is that it stays in your urine for around 10 days. Stop smoking it 14 days out, or simply don't fight.

There are many drugs that are used for mental and physical illnesses that are not allowed in the system when fighting, nothing unethical about that at all.

Even if the marijuana is legalized nation wide (which I think it should be), it will still be banned from being in a fighters system, just like many over the counter drugs are right now!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

DanTheJu said:


> I dont see it as unethical at all. It is a federally banned substance, and there is currently no way of knowing exactly how long ago a fighter used.
> 
> So even if it is prescribed, the general consensus is that it stays in your urine for around 10 days. Stop smoking it 14 days out, or simply don't fight.
> 
> ...


Well then I think they have more than enough evidence to ban alcohol as well, the whole thing is a cluster fuk. Trt anyone?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> This makes me think two things:
> 
> A. You've never trained,
> 
> B. You've never smoked.


Hi.

Where are all of those spinning back fist gifs and the big flying knee Condit landed you promised you'd find?

I don't forget.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Well then I think they have more than enough evidence to ban alcohol as well, the whole thing is a cluster fuk. Trt anyone?


Nope, there are ways to test how much alcohol is in your blood at fight time, and it is known how long it takes to exit the blood, and the affect it has based on concentration. ETOH (the alcohol that we drink) has an affect as long as it is in the blood, and a simple breathalyzer will prove how much is in the blood at the time of the fight.

Weed on the other hand there is no way of telling how long ago THC was ingested.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

My apologies if this was posted. I didn't see it as I was skimming the thread. From Josh Gross' twitter:



> I asked Cesar Gracie yesterday re: rumor about an issue w/ Nick Diaz's drug test. His answer: "I have been told not to comment on anything."


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Hi.
> 
> Where are all of those spinning back fist gifs and the big flying knee Condit landed you promised you'd find?
> 
> I don't forget.












Here's the spinning elbow he landed.

Here's a fun one while you wait for me to find the knee.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> I don't believe that for one second. Anyone who thinks Tylenol and iceyhot dulls pain the same was weed (in method or effectiveness) is no expert.
> 
> And even if you had a medical marijuana license, you admit to not training while having it.


If you really think Marijuana is a performance enhancer then I don't know what to say. 

If anyone can train well and longer by getting stoned all day then more power to them. But if say GSP smoked weed before training, he wouldn't even be able to train.

It relaxes your body for sure. But it doesn't just stop pain. It in no way just stops pain. And why would it be good to mask pain while training anyway? That is just a recipe for hurting yourself worse.

You are really grasping at straws here. It is banned because it was illegal pretty much anywhere, and it is still illegal in many places...like LV. It isn't banned because it is performance enhancing.

Makes you run longer? Deadens pain so you can train through it? What kind of pain? I couldn't just sprain my ankle, smoke a bowl...get real high, and then just run on it. That isn't really how marijuana works. If you think that is how it works then you really are the one who has little clue about its affects and uses. 

You go smoke a big bowl of Northern Lights and you tell me how training goes for you.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> If you really think Marijuana is a performance enhancer then I don't know what to say.
> 
> If anyone can train well and longer by getting stoned all day then more power to them. But if say GSP smoked weed before training, he wouldn't even be able to train.
> 
> ...


It is banned because it is a performance ALTERING drug. It slows reactions, dulls pain, slows motor skills and many more effects. It is dangerous for a fighter to go into the cage feeling the effects of weed!

Pretty simple really!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Also, I am not blind to what marijuana is, even though I use it.

It isn't as bad as tobacco smoke.  But anytime you inhale any sort of smoke it does damage to your lungs. If you smoke regularly it defiantly has a negative affect on your lungs. Obviously it will hurt an in shape cardio machine a lot less, because his lungs are stronger than say mine or yours. But either way it isn't great for you.

If anything, if he quit smoking weed he might have even better cardio.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DanTheJu said:


> It is banned because it is a performance ALTERING drug. It slows reactions, dulls pain, slows motor skills and many more effects. It is dangerous for a fighter to go into the cage feeling the effects of weed!
> 
> Pretty simple really!


I agree with that. 

Which makes his win over Gomi that much crazier. They said his levels of THC after that fight were so high that he very well could have been high while fighting. I couldn't imagine being ripped and fighting another world class fighter. 

It defiantly alters your performance. And for some people it might be enjoyable while you run or train. But it in no way enhances your skills and training. If it did, I'm sure many more athletes would be looking into it for training. You don't even have to smoke it. You could vaporize it, and just get the affects of it. But you don't see many guys using it to train.

I know it has been said many BJJ guys are high when rolling. Eddie Bravo has said that he will smoke before teaching a class or when rolling in practice. Said it makes him more creative with his game. He also said he takes 1 or 2 hits and thats it, because anything more and it just sedates you.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I smoked last night and it was great.

Slept like a baby.

Honestly I don't consider marijuana a performance enhancing drug.
But, it is on the banned list and thus, it is forbidden for sporting events.

IF Diaz failed the drugs test, he should face the consequences for breaking the rules not for smoking weed.

Weed is great.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Wait
I hope everyone realizes what absolute nonsense it is to use metabolite levels for detection of marijuana use.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Is confirmed now that it is Diaz.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn, I need to smoke a bowl to get over this.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

hixxy said:


> Is confirmed now that it is Diaz.


But why on earth not use the standard testing? This smells bad.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Is confirmed now that it is Diaz.


Is there a link? I saw one tweet saying it was confirmed, but not 'confirmation' on that 'confirmation'


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Found some confirmation

http://ht.ly/8YT4M


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

I bet he knew he was going to get busted before he announced his retirement. This sort of news doesnt surprise me in the least. I have always assumed he never really wanted to fight GSP in his heart of hearts http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/96415-nick-diaz-doesnt-really-want-fight.html#post1495610 but would perpetuate this image like he did because hes from stockton, where there aint no scared homies


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Kreed said:


> I bet he knew he was going to get busted before he announced his retirement. This sort of news doesnt surprise me in the least. I have always assumed he never really wanted to fight GSP in his heart of hearts http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/96415-nick-diaz-doesnt-really-want-fight.html#post1495610 but would perpetuate this image like he did because hes from stockton, where there aint no scared homies


This. Diaz knew he was going to get smashed into the canvas by the best WW on the planet, a wrestler who trounces the low level wrestlers that drummed him out of the UFC, and someone who happened to be very, very pissed with him. Diaz may act hard, but deep down he knew his chances.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I think he might actually be getting railroaded here but its Diaz so its not like ppl care but we take hemp sead too and my whole family would pop positive for the test they used and I'm the only one who smokes pot.......

Again I wonder why the different test?


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

slapshot said:


> I think he might actually be getting railroaded here but its Diaz so its not like ppl care but we take hemp sead too and my whole family would pop positive for the test they used and I'm the only one who smokes pot.......
> 
> Again I wonder why the different test?


What 'different' test? They tested all the fighters. They released a list of everyone they tested and it looked like all the fighters a the event.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

So TRT is completely fine, but smoking a bit weed isnt? I mean if they are both medically legal whats the difference? complete joke if ya ask me.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

DJ Syko said:


> So TRT is completely fine, but smoking a bit weed isnt? I mean if they are both medically legal whats the difference? complete joke if ya ask me.


TRT is where you raise your low levels back to normal, some guys like Sonnen and Marquardt over did it but guys like Couture and Hendo who have been competing for over a decade and are in their 40's are using it so they can get their lower levels to the average level where it would be equal to their counter parts.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Here's the spinning elbow he landed.
> 
> Here's a fun one while you wait for me to find the knee.


You posted a spinning elbow that hits Nick at the back of the head and a punch.

I want to see the various spinning back fists you saw him land the big flying knee, thanks.

Note - Strikes must be legal.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> TRT is where you raise your low levels back to normal, some guys like Sonnen and Marquardt over did it but guys like Couture and Hendo who have been competing for over a decade and are in their 40's are using it so they can get their lower levels to the average level where it would be equal to their counter parts.


yeah, so whats wrong with medical weed? they are both legal practices, yet the one that is banned from the sport is one that doesnt physically enhance your body in any way shape or form :confused02:. Do you not think the people that use TRT dont use it a little bit more excessive during the times they are not getting tested? of course they do.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

DJ Syko said:


> yeah, so whats wrong with medical weed? they are both legal practices, yet the one that is banned from the sport is one that doesnt physically enhance your body in any way shape or form :confused02:. Do you not think the people that use TRT dont use it a little bit more excessive during the times they are not getting tested? of course they do.


They may very well do it and I'm sure some do but with TRT at least as long as you're in the legal limit like Hendo and Couture and are using it to get the standard levels that say an average guy like Shogun or Machida would be at it by being much younger you're not impaired by it like you would be with marijuana.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

TRT is legal when prescribed in every state... Marijuana is not. If a federal officer in the respective states that allow Marijuana wanted to, they could arrest anyone they wanted to for having pot. So no, there not the same thing at all.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I believe Nick has a marijuana card which allows him to legally purchase and use marijuana "in California," but that doesn't exempt him from the rules of the Nevada State Athletic Commission. It's hard to say whether he smoked pre-fight or not, because weed stays in your system for a certain amount of time. He could have smoked the day before or a week before and the THC traces were still there.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

There is no excuse, feelings about Weed being right or wrong aside passing the drug test is a term of his employment. I get piss tested at work and therefore being a term of my employment is I can't smoke pot. Pretty simple and applies to a lot of everyday people Diaz is no different or better than anybody else, what he did is fail to live up to the terms of his employment and in that sense its black and white.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Toxic said:


> There is no excuse, feelings about Weed being right or wrong aside passing the drug test is a term of his employment. I get piss tested at work and therefore being a term of my employment is I can't smoke pot. Pretty simple and applies to a lot of everyday people Diaz is no different or better than anybody else, what he did is fail to live up to the terms of his employment and in that sense its black and white.


Pretty much this^

Regardless of what the banned substance is, or whether it should or shouldnt be legal, If it is stipulated in the rules that you CAN NOT have it in your system then they are the rules you must abide by, and you cannot deviate from them.

Say something rediculous like Pizza was a banned food item and if you got caught having it you were suspended. Stupid rule, but a rule none the less. You would still have to adhere to it or risk a suspension.

This isnt about whether being tested for weed is a stupid rule. It's about the fact that stupid rule or not, Nick Diaz broke it and will suffer the consequences.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

systemdnb said:


> TRT is legal when prescribed in every state... Marijuana is not. If a federal officer in the respective states that allow Marijuana wanted to, they could arrest anyone they wanted to for having pot. So no, there not the same thing at all.


And that right there sums up what's going wrong with this country. *Drugs* with tons of side effects, dependencies, unknowns, unlevel playing fields but most importantly, profits, are legal and encouraged.

Herbs are dangerous. Too cheap and accessible. We need a war on those! Rabble rabble rabble!!

I'm not defending Diaz, it's not hard to not smoke for a few weeks, but the system in general is retarded.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

The rules are not "retarded" they are there to keep fighters from either gaining an unfare advantage or from harming themselves and leaving the fight companies and commissions libel for harm being done.

Steroids can not only give the person using them an advantage, but they can also harm the person using them. Even if the UFC and the commissions decided that they don't care if someone had a drug induced advantage they could still be held legally responsible for not providing an environment where fighters were not pressured into using steroids to compete on a level playing field with others that were using steroids.

There's a similar case to be made for Weed. Weed may not give anyone an obvious advantage, but it sure can give someone an obvious disadvantage, same as would alcohol if used during a fight. If the UFC and the commissions simply said "_screw it, we don't care if someone comes into the ring and fights baked and drunk_", and someone happened to get injured, or worst, while fighting baked and/or drunk then there's a damn good chance that the UFC and the commissions would get their butts sued off for not taking reasonable measures to prevent their fighters from entering the ring is such a dangerous state.

I have nothing against weed, or people who smoke weed ... I used to do so myself on a daily basis, and still do indulge a couple of times a year ... but that doesn't change the fact that the UFC and fight commissions have to watch out for the fighters well being while in the ring, and for themselves when it comes to making sure the fighters are not putting others or themselves at risk (I seriously doubt that weed is banned for 'moral' reasons.)


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

NoYards said:


> The rules are not "retarded" they are there to keep fighters from either gaining an unfare advantage or from harming themselves and leaving the fight companies and commissions libel for harm being done.
> 
> Steroids can not only give the person using them an advantage, but they can also harm the person using them. Even if the UFC and the commissions decided that they don't care if someone had a drug induced advantage they could still be held legally responsible for not providing an environment where fighters were not pressured into using steroids to compete on a level playing field with others that were using steroids.
> 
> ...


I meant the system in society where highly addictive drugs like Synthetic hormones, Prozac, Aderall etc. are legally being shoved down people and even kids' throats in the name of "medicines" for made up diseases. Just like Heroine and Cocaine were a century ago. 

While a natural herb with few side effects is something that needs a whole war against, with billions in wasted public funds, and criminalization of a major chunk of society. 

The key, as always, is profit.

Anyway that was more of a tangent debate on weed in general. The testing system and sports commissions I have no complaint against, Diaz messed up and legal or not you shouldn't be under any influence while undertaking a sport or activity that requires full senses. Still, I can't dislike him as much for it as actual cheaters on roids. 

If anything I believe the testing system should be stricter, with more random date tests and actual penalization for dodging them instead of "lawl no worries, just give us the wrong test a month later and here's your fight license".


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

IMO Marijuana is FAR from being legalized no matter if its proven harmful or not. To my knowledge in the U.S no "herbal supplements" are FDA approved which would be mandatory for them to milk taxes like other prescription meds...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

systemdnb said:


> IMO Marijuana is FAR from being legalized no matter if its proven harmful or not. To my knowledge in the U.S no "herbal supplements" are FDA approved which would be mandatory for them to milk taxes like other prescription meds...


Yes, it's because everybody could plant the weed for his own needs at home, so there is not much tax milking if it's made legal, whereas only few people are able to brew their own beer and even less have the lab to produce the medicine as the pharmaceutic industry. The observation


Liddellianenko said:


> The key, as always, is profit.


 is correct.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> I meant the system in society where highly addictive drugs like Synthetic hormones, Prozac, Aderall etc. are legally being shoved down people and even kids' throats in the name of "medicines" for made up diseases. Just like Heroine and Cocaine were a century ago.
> 
> While a natural herb with few side effects is something that needs a whole war against, with billions in wasted public funds, and criminalization of a major chunk of society.
> 
> ...


Sorry, misunderstood what you were meaning ... generally speaking I agree 100%. Diaz is not a cheater, but what he did cannot be tolerated for the safety of all fighters and the good of the sport as a whole.


----------



## vili (Jan 16, 2012)

Amazing!
They will hunt one of the last few fighters in the UFC that looks natural and leave all the freaks that obviously doping performance enhancing and anabolics to do their thing.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> There is no excuse, feelings about Weed being right or wrong aside passing the drug test is a term of his employment. I get piss tested at work and therefore being a term of my employment is I can't smoke pot. Pretty simple and applies to a lot of everyday people Diaz is no different or better than anybody else, what he did is fail to live up to the terms of his employment and in that sense its black and white.


100% the most level headed post in this thread. Its really that simple and that clear cut. Its the same as any other term of employment, like not showing up late, not calling your boss an a-hole, or whatever.


----------

